# help: nymphoides hydrophilia "taiwan"



## fuguwugu (May 6, 2012)

nymphoides hydrophilia taiwan

Does anyone have this plant in their tank? Lately the new sprouting leaves are becoming dark green and translucent. My Maxspect Glade LED lighting is on for 8 hrs. Just wondering what type of nutrients or deficiency I am missing.

Thanks


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

According to tropica website it only need low light but require Medium co2. (Suppose to be easy plants to grow.)


----------



## fuguwugu (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, I've been dosing Excel daily so I don't think C02 is the problem.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

That might be the problem thou. Some plants doesn't like excel as I know my crypts melted when I dose excel and once I stop it grows really well. 

I think usually when plant turns translucent that means it is melting and dying.


----------



## fuguwugu (May 6, 2012)

It's not melting at all. The leaf itself is still growing just turning translucent and rubbery. I've adjusted my dosing to twice a week.
Maybe i'll try stopping for a bit


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure.

When I move dwarf sagittaria to a tank with poor lighting, it just turn translucent and decay away. Which shouldn't be your case.


----------

